# Cost of keeping a Tiger Salamander?



## metalgod (Nov 2, 2008)

How much does it cost per week to own a Tiger Salamander? Including all bedding and food.

Thanks


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

metalgod said:


> How much does it cost per week to own a Tiger Salamander? Including all bedding and food.
> 
> Thanks


cost me maybe £3-£5 a month


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*tigers*

i have 5 tiger salamanders and it costs me about £10 a month.


----------



## metalgod (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought it'd be a lot more than that with the food alone. The crickets, mealworms, locusts etc... cost about £2.50 per small tub. How many creatures do you need to feed them in one sitting and how long does 1 little tub of small insects last before they all die off?
Also how often do you change the sphagnum moss and soil substrate?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

metalgod said:


> I thought it'd be a lot more than that with the food alone. The crickets, mealworms, locusts etc... cost about £2.50 per small tub. How many creatures do you need to feed them in one sitting and how long does 1 little tub of small insects last before they all die off?
> Also how often do you change the sphagnum moss and soil substrate?


its kinda hard to tell (as i have lots of pets) but buying from good online livefood shops keeps costs down. also if u keep the bugs well fed and watered then they last for ages (ive had some go a few months). i feed either a few good sized earthworms (3-4) or a couple of waxies, crickets depend on what size i have.
i change substrate once a month


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*tiger salamanders*

i do the same really as i have lots of amphibians and reptiles i buy quite a lot of food for all of them.#

they are a great salamander to keep


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

if you feed worms not a very lot. change bedding every so often. Feed worms get from your garden as long as no pesticides been used, or buy in.


----------

